# Sabine Flats Boat (Wood) Build



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Picking up the wood on Tuesday.
Gonna go with regular ply since it will all be epoxied/glass etc.
Should hold me for a few years, or until everyone gets tired of their 2021 skiff's-LoL


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Talk to the designer about using regular plywood.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

BassFlats said:


> Talk to the designer about using regular plywood.


I did. It's ok. AC X/ABX/MDO/Exterior etc.

Edited : I added the ply rating by memory and looked at my notes.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

bad bad idea. surprised at your designer. wetting with epoxy is great until a hole you drill leaks. marine ply has water resistant glues.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> bad bad idea. surprised at your designer. wetting with epoxy is great until a hole you drill leaks. marine ply has water resistant glues.


For long term yes, but short term.
And when you drill you glass over it and have wood flower in the hole so all holes are sealed.
Exterior ply also has water proof glue.
Just a link example:





What Is ACX Plywood?


What Is ACX Plywood?. Plywood is a broad category of sheet good building materials. It is often extended beyond traditional wooden plywood to include medium density fiberboard (MDF), particleboard, hardboard and chipboard. ACX is a designation given to a traditional wood exterior plywood panel...




homeguides.sfgate.com









Using Waterproof Plywood Panels


Selecting and using waterproof plywood panels




www.naturalhandyman.com









What Is Exterior Plywood?


What Is Exterior Plywood?. The application of plywood depends on the manufacturing process. One size doesn't fit all, and there are distinctive differences between interior and exterior plywood -- even if they are not visible. Exterior plywood can be used indoors or outdoors, but interior...




homeguides.sfgate.com


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

short term. so when you sell this boat then...you can return the ply you bought. and use stuff meant for boats, not roofs.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> short term. so when you sell this boat then...you can return the ply you bought. and use stuff meant for boats, not roofs.


It's $750.00 for the wood and fasteners (not glass etc.) and it will fish and hold me over until I don't need it.
Simple really, when you think about it to get out and fish until those who are tired of their 2021 skiff's etc.
We will see.
I know of a few builders that have used this and their boats are still on the water with no problems since 2010 when they finished their build. Oh, and they used glue for (PL Premium) for all the joints then glassed the boat, painted it and no leaks and the structure is solid.
Not saying the exterior ply is the way to go for some, but it will still work, and work well.
Just glass well and seal up the boat, and send it!

Edited: forgot to add the Jamestown fasteners.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Cutting corners generally not advisable. If I was building a boat with wood (prolly would not) I would use okoume which is meant for boats. So then you're going to turn around and try to sell this boat to someone and you know it was built with incorrect materials for the application? Hmmm.... karma


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Cutting corners generally not advisable. If I was building a boat with wood (prolly would not) I would use okoume which is meant for boats. So then you're going to turn around and try to sell this boat to someone and you know it was built with incorrect materials for the application? Hmmm.... karma


*Who said I’m going to sell it? Please quote that on the thread.
-I need something to get on the water and for me to have fun for a while. 
-What’s so hard to understand about that. 
-People have been building boats out of plywood for a very lone time before they knew about okoume or. 
-I really don’t want a wood boat but going to run with this for a little while to get into a 100% glass boat from a real MFG.
-It will be fine, and my son will take the boat if it’s still around like those others that are still around made out of the same stuff. 
-Oh and BTW, you assume that if I did sell the boat I would hide the fact it is that type of plywood.
-Well you are very mistaken! 100% and I don’t like the application or insinuation of part of your statement. 
-I value my word to others. 
-I’m an honest person and I won’t ever do that to someone. 
-Just like the guy who bought my StumpNocker, I told him 100% every quirkinesses and things I did to the boat etc.
-I also wired him back $100.00 because he over paid me eve after he counted it twice!
-I also counted it and it was correct but when I asked my wife to count it, she was over $100.00 and we counted it four times. 
-A bill was really stuck together. 
-So I texted the man and had the $100.00 wired back to him. 
-Yep, most people would have said nothing, and the buyer never knew until I told him. 
-That is how I roll 100% and it feels good to roll that way. 
Thanks,
JB


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Why would you have a picture of an action craft on your website I am confused.


----------



## Txsportsman (Jul 9, 2017)

I would definitely use marine grade ply. Enjoy your build!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Why would you have a picture of an action craft on your website I am confused.


What web site? As far as I know, I don't have a web site-use to, but got rid of them $$.
Not that I know of, unless it's something that was there a long time ago that I wanted. I also had a head injury so I really don't remember.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Maybe its just my phone but when I click on tye add yoy posyed a picture of an action craft shows up


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Maybe its just my phone but when I click on tye add yoy posyed a picture of an action craft shows up


That's weird, unless I'm hacked.
Please PM me a screen shot.
Thanks,
My avatar is just me standing in the surf fishing.
My daughter took the pic when I was not looking.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It is on there website I am not smart enough to repost it


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It is on there website I am not smart enough to repost it


Link? 
Click the HTTP, it turns blue, then right click and copy it, then right click and paste.
I'm not in these pictures.





Home | Action Craft Boats


Hello AC Owners and Fans. Our new "Affordable" light weight t-shirts are in. The two colors to choose from a shown. The prices are $11 each or two for $20 for a limited time only. The sizes are: S, M, L, XL, 2XL.We have 3XL short sleeve shirts and 3XL long sleeve shirts in Navy b ...



actioncraft.com


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

No luck its not that big of a deal just thought it was strange thats all . Maybe its an add for action craft not sure carry on looking forward to watching the build.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> No luck its not that big of a deal just thought it was strange thats all . Maybe its an add for action craft not sure carry on looking forward to watching the build.


Well you know how the internet can be, maybe someone likes my face-LoL


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I the end guys. I’m a first time builder just wanting something to pass the time and fish for now until I get what I really want one day. 
Not sure how it will turn out and didn’t want to put a lot of money in something that I have never done before but have watched others do it with the same material and no problems for their first boat build and to use for a while and again, some were built in 2010 and still going strong. This won’t sit in the water either. Trailer back and fourth etc. 
So I’m gonna roll with it and see how it goes. 
Just bear with me on this. 
Thanks.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I looked at these design’s and at the end of the day they just weren’t for me.

To be honest the designer of these boats is a large proponent of just using Home Depot ply as well as 2x4’s.kinda a waste to use marine ply when your attaching to to 2x4’s with drywall screw’s. they are cool looking hull shapes and I don’t think the overall market for these is a long term boat So it should fit this builders needs.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> I looked at these design’s and at the end of the day they just weren’t for me.
> 
> To be honest the designer of these boats is a large proponent of just using Home Depot ply as well as 2x4’s.kinda a waste to use marine ply when your attaching to to 2x4’s with drywall screw’s. they are cool looking hull shapes and I don’t think the overall market for these is a long term boat So it should fit this builders needs.


-Well, I agree, and might as well get a better built boat after looking deeper into the build as my son pointed out to me.

*Note*: The wood Boat cost with trim tabs; jack plate; steering wheel; live-well; electrical; with motor is *$12,090.00* and I have a trailer.
-After looking at this some more, and some comments etc (which are appreciated very much) I might as well buy the a MFG boat because this will be my last boat into retirement and will last longer.
-For a few grand more, I can have something to give to my son etc, and will last him a long time.

***I want to thank you all for the help, and if admin wants, please delete the thread.
Thanks,
JB


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Rollbar said:


> Well you know how the internet can be, maybe someone likes my face-LoL


People have reposted videos and pics from my website on Insta.

Also AC exterior fir or hybrid blend will last plus twenty years if coated properly. The Oyster Bayou Hunting Club in Texas uses chop gun coated AC exterior ply in salt marsh pit blinds. Sanded side out. Paint rough inside. Very harsh environment. You can not buy this ply at Home Depot. $29 to $45 per sheet 1/2"


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> People has reposted videos and pics from my website on Insta.
> 
> Also AC exterior fir or hybrid blend will last plus twenty years if coated properly. The Oyster Bayou Hunting Club in Texas uses chop gun coated AC exterior ply in salt marsh pit blinds. Sanded side out. Paint rough inside. Very harsh environment.


-Yep, nothing wrong w/ACX or BCX Exterior plywood and I agree with your post 100%.
-People in the islands use the stuff all the time along with other woods.
-We in the US are spoiled and have to have big dollar wood from some vendor to be in the club so to speak.
-Whatever happened to the guy who just wants to get on the water and catch the same fish for a 1/3 of a big name vendors boat.
-Peer pressure is a lot for some to handle, me, not worried about it and as you stated, ACX/BCX plywood works well.
-It's just in my case, my son and I were talking and he asked me what happened to the Ankona purchase.
-I told him I didn't feel like waiting a year and then he started crunching numbers and you see my previous post.
-Well, I'm a minimalist kind of when it comes to fishing etc and he pointed out that those days are over, and I needed all the equipment that a vendor can offer since I'm getting older etc and he wanted me to be safe since I'll be alone 75/80% of the time.
-So I agreed and that is were we ended it.
-Gotta love the boy for looking out for his dad.
JB

P.S. What's your Instagram?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin2014 on Insta.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

In everything I have ever built...cutting corners to save money cost more in the end. Just saying.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rollbar said:


> Picking up the wood on Tuesday.
> Gonna go with regular ply since it will all be epoxied/glass etc.
> Should hold me for a few years, or until everyone gets tired of their 2021 skiff's-LoL


I had never heard of this skiff so I followed your link. After seeing their landing page made me go hmmmm. This is the Action Craft they are talking about above.

According to their site this is titled "
*Photos of the Sabine Flats Fishing Boat*


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> I had never heard of this skiff so I followed your link. After seeing their landing page made me go hmmmm. This is the Action Craft they are talking about above.
> 
> According to their site this is titled "
> *Photos of the Sabine Flats Fishing Boat*


Oh I see.
Ya I guess they (Spira) used a Action Craft as you pointed out.
I couldn't tell.
Thanks,
P.S. Noice Avatar


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Rollbar said:


> -Yep, nothing wrong w/ACX or BCX Exterior plywood and I agree with your post 100%.
> -People in the islands use the stuff all the time along with other woods.
> -We in the US are spoiled and have to have big dollar wood from some vendor to be in the club so to speak.
> -Whatever happened to the guy who just wants to get on the water and catch the same fish for a 1/3 of a big name vendors boat.
> ...


Why would you think a smaller home build would cost 12k+? You are not going to bolt a 90hp motor to a smaller boat like that.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> Why would you think a smaller home build would cost 12k+? You are not going to bolt a 90hp motor to a smaller boat like that.


When I added the accessories I wanted w/it/ the motor, it's 12K.
I got the prices off a vendors site and these are the numbers they post on their site (besides the glass/epoxy)(SkimmerSkiff for reference) to get an idea etc.

Here are the numbers I'm going by for a ballpark: 19' x 6'5" Skiff Build.
$750.00 Includes: Wood (Lowe's exterior ply that has waterproof glue), Fasteners ($150.00).
Glass ? Epoxy? $150.00??
Live Well Pump ($140)
Hydraulic steering kit ($1250)
LIVEWELL BOX ($150)
Atlas Marine Jack plate ($750); Would prefer Bob's JPlate.
Lenco trim tabs ($750)
60hp Suzuki $8,700.00
Plans: $60.00
------------------------------------
$12,700.00 Total
$11,450.00 IF I can get a steering package w/the motor and just deduct the $1250.00 above.
Plus Strong Back to build the boat on: $100.00

Then I have to extend the tongue on my trailer and modify it some.
P.S. That's w/out tax.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Rollbar it sounds like you are pulling the plug on this build so no need to beat a dead horse but if you do decide to go back and try it or something else a couple of things I learned from the 2.5 builds I have done (the .5 being replacing a floor on a wooden rowboat my dad built).

1) It's going to take you a bunch of time - probably about 200 or more hours if you want it to look close to anything "boat show" quality - and I use that term loosely. When building a boat there are some things that can be done quicker to just get the boat on the water but even so you will only save about 25% of the time. When it come to building it just takes time.

2) Given the amount of time it takes saving money on the core (in this case plywood and frames) is dwarfed by the amount of time you put into it. If you do build just spend the few hundred extra dollars and build something that will last many years rather than just a few

3) Wooden boats can last a lifetime if built right from the get go.

4) If it is below the waterline it really needs to be covered in glass - not just coasted with epoxy like some builders specify.The floor I had to replace was due to a "cheap build" being done with epoxy coated exterior ply. It worked for about two years and then scuffs allowed water to meet the exterior ply which ultimately behaves like a sponge. End result rotted out floor.

5) Wood boats have a very high strength to weight ratio and often require less HP than their glass counter parts would. Jeff Spira's boats are heavier due to the ply and frame specs he uses. In fairness to the designer it seems like there are plenty of happy builders of his designs out there - the especially happy ones used marine ply and high quality framing lumber. All that's to say I bet that boat could run on a 30 or 40hp motor. Here is a cool article I found on another design that runs a 60HP tiller motor. This boat looks like a barge compared to the Sabine. Honker - Small Boats Magazine

Another thought - have you looked at a Boat Builder Central Laguna Madre 18? It can be built from a kit they offer and runs on a 30. Your total cost would probably be under 10-12 rigged and would be lighter and probably have a more finished look too (coming from the kit). Just some thoughts.....


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Rollbar said:


> When I added the accessories I wanted w/it/ the motor, it's 12K.
> I got the prices off a vendors site and these are the numbers they post on their site (besides the glass/epoxy)(SkimmerSkiff for reference) to get an idea etc.
> 
> Here are the numbers I'm going by for a ballpark: 19' x 6'5" Skiff Build.
> ...



Looking at my first invoice to get my project started... Not including foam core
5 gallons of epoxy/hardener= $291.5
15 yd of 1808 biax= $127.35
Graduated mixing cups, tongue depressors, fin rollers, squeegees, chip brushes, etc= $41.18
Grand total= 460.03 plus tax

This doesn't include more epoxy, fiberglass tape, tyvek suits (on my 3rd), respirators/cartridges, latex gloves (so many boxes of gloves), more chip brushes, even more chip brushes, sand paper, even more sand paper, a new sander when your old one sh*its the bed, a router and bits, clamps (can't have too many) Q-cells/silica (wood flour), primer, paint. It's all the small things that really add up, but it's a slow burn if budget is an issue

I'm sure I forgot some things, but the point is, whatever you think you're going to spend, double it!!! However long you think it's going to take to complete, double it!!! I'm afraid to add up the receipts I saved, I should probably throw them away before the boss finds them.

To save money on a temporary boat, I'd go used outboard, no jack plate, no hydraulic steering (tiller would be cheaper), maybe even a used portable livewell, if you must have a livewell

Sorry to be a debbie downer about time and costs, but it can be fun and rewarding with the right mindset


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

BadKnotGuy said:


> Rollbar it sounds like you are pulling the plug on this build so no need to beat a dead horse but if you do decide to go back and try it or something else a couple of things I learned from the 2.5 builds I have done (the .5 being replacing a floor on a wooden rowboat my dad built).
> 
> 1) It's going to take you a bunch of time - probably about 200 or more hours if you want it to look close to anything "boat show" quality - and I use that term loosely. When building a boat there are some things that can be done quicker to just get the boat on the water but even so you will only save about 25% of the time. When it come to building it just takes time.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll look at the links etc you mentioned.
-I did talk to Jeff and he said the minimum would be a 40hp/120hp max and I thought by running a 19' a 60hp would work really well for the boat and also replacing the 2x4 frames with 2x3 frames that Jeff said would be fine w/a 60hp (just lighten it up some).
-I also wanted to extend the first 3 frames into more of a V to help in chop, which is very doable.
-I wanted to buy marine ply etc, but then again there goes the cost, and my accessories would have put it through the roof (so to speak-while staying in the ballpark), so I thought that a OEM builder was a better idea seeing I can get a glass boat of a better design but have to wait a year.
-I don't mind wood boats and like you said, glass inside and out, and she will be ok.
-So that's where I'm at.
-Agreed on the longevity and how the the starting of the build will seem like nothing when getting into it.
-I was looking at the ConchFish as well, but they way it's built and looking at the cost of just the hull (the way they did it), it might put me right back at going OEM.
Thanks again, and I'll check the links now and one reason I went w/Spira is the ease of the build. Not sure about stitch-N-glue builds but this will be my first since a kid.
JB


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Copahee Hound said:


> Looking at my first invoice to get my project started... Not including foam core
> 5 gallons of epoxy/hardener= $291.5
> 15 yd of 1808 biax= $127.35
> Graduated mixing cups, tongue depressors, fin rollers, squeegees, chip brushes, etc= $41.18
> ...


No worries at all. What are you building?
And YES! I forgot about adding sandpaper, clamps, wood-flower, gloves etc.
So it's even more and it's not marine ply.
I like the ConchFish, Beryllum and the other one Chris has, but not sure I'm qualified to do that.
I do like your foam and costs you are coming up with.
Thanks,
JB


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I second the motor thoughts and definitely the kit idea. I have thought about the Laguna madre myself. Looks like a great skiff. All in all, everyone is saying use better materials because after you put the time and effort in you are going to want something that will last a very long time. I honestly dont think anyone is building their own boat to save money as much as they are wanting to build a boat. Everyone is just getting in a high dollar skiff design and paying for it with their time. It boils down to how much is your time worth?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> I second the motor thoughts and definitely the kit idea. I have thought about the Laguna madre myself. Looks like a great skiff. All in all, everyone is saying use better materials because after you put the time and effort in you are going to want something that will last a very long time. I honestly dont think anyone is building their own boat to save money as much as they are wanting to build a boat. Everyone is just getting in a high dollar skiff design and paying for it with their time. It boils down to how much is your time worth?


Yep, I'm gonna look at the info now and I agree, just torn a little knowing I can buy a better quality boat.
Now if I can figure out the foam and if it is easy enough etc. Not sure where to buy it. Just have one like and I was reading Chris' blog and he was saying like $700.00 a sheet! unless I'm mistaken.
Thanks again,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice, I had a friend build one of these.
I need a boat for the flats and Island hopping when the weather is good and can eat some chop or at least be wide for stability.
This would be good, just need a little more bow on her-I think?



Laguna Madre 18 (LM18) - Study Plans


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

This is nice: not sure I like the bow config, but still looking into it.









Honker - Small Boats Magazine


Pete Markantes and his son Jason built DAWN PATROL for hunting, crabbing, and fishing in the waters of the Pacific Northwest. Their Honker is one of Sam Devlin’s suite of small, hunting-oriented outboard-motor boats. Its broad cockpit and stable garvey-style hull make for a workhorse of a boat...




smallboatsmonthly.com


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

This one but will beat you to death.






You searched for - Boat Builder Central







www.boatbuildercentral.com


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollbar said:


> .......and I was reading Chris' blog and he was saying like $700.00 a sheet! unless I'm mistaken.
> Thanks again,


Pending whether you use PVC or PE, 3/4" structural foam will run between $85.00-$105 / sheet from Carbon Core. Both have been used on some of the builds on here.



Structural Foam Products Archives - Carbon-Core Corporation


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> Pending whether you use PVC or PE, 3/4" structural foam will run between $85.00-$105 / sheet from Carbon Core. Both have been used on some of the builds on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Structural Foam Products Archives - Carbon-Core Corporation


Thank you.
I don't know how to build with that stuff.
Maybe it's a mental block buy I'll have to research it some more.
Either way, that just adds to the top of the 12K +, but is satisfying to build a boat instead of buying.
Like it was said, double the time and even maybe the money but maybe doable for the right modern hull type.
JB
P.S. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok I looked at their web site (link below) and NOT SURE if I would use the *Rigid* or the *Scored*?
I guess Rigid, for the full sheet like a 4x8 piece of plywood??

-I'll still have to learn how to use this stuff, and then see if this can be converted from the Plywood strength (I guess), to the foam to get the right thickness strength that the plywood would offer.
-And then, the Plywood on frame plans that Spira offers, won't work, I think?
-Because of how you mold the hull unless I'm missing something.
-This is all new to me, but learning.
-Thanks again,
JB









PE Structural Foam - Sheets - Carbon-Core Corporation


Plain sheets measure 48" X 96" Scored sheets measure 48" X 48" All sheets have density of 5 lb/ft3



www.carbon-core.com


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Structural & Fiberglass Materials - Carbon-Core Corporation

Tommy was knowledgeable and great to deal with. $75 a sheet for PE60 .75" foam and $97 per sheet for PE60 1" sheet. The foam is easier to deal with than you think. It's easier to cut to shape, easier to sand/trim, and lighter weight.

What's great about the Morejohn plans is that you get detailed drawings and access to his knowledge. You can also dumb your build down to open bulkheads and no hatches if you desired to make it less time consuming. And these hulls are updated proven designs

Edit: sorry for the double info on the foam, didn't see there was a page 3


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought he decided to just buy a boat.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Copahee Hound said:


> Structural & Fiberglass Materials - Carbon-Core Corporation
> 
> Tommy was knowledgeable and great to deal with. $75 a sheet for PE60 .75" foam and $97 per sheet for PE60 1" sheet. The foam is easier to deal with than you think. It's easier to cut to shape, easier to sand/trim, and lighter weight.
> 
> ...


Thank you,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> I thought he decided to just buy a boat.


Yes if you read a few posts up about the cost with all the accessories, then some referred to the composite and the longevity of it and being lighter, maybe not use all those accessories etc.
Not sure how many gallons/how much glass etc it would take, but I would think the cost would still be up there and I have never worked with composite, and that thought was a little scary.

The Beryllium or the Lithium would be nice for sure!
That ^^^ I could see spending the cost/time on, instead of a Spira design, which is not a bad design, and I think Chris' designed hull will handle the flats and chop/Island hopping/East Coast a few miles out better than the Spira design, plus the new hull configuration. But the Spira design would also handle most of that, I think?.

I need versatile boat as mentioned in previous threads, and I guess that is where apprehension comes into play since I can't find anyone to test ride etc, I was gonna build a boat to get me by for the year or, but then the accessories kind of put a damper on it as well as some comments from here (which were warranted).
That is one reason I was going w/the Ankona 17'SUV due to the comments I just made, but waiting a year,,,,,,Might just have to if I can't get things settled or buy some other OEM boat.

-So who knows what will happen and I guess this is the process of starting a build, kind of like which hull color to pick, or boat design to choose.
-Maybe the one thing of hindrance, is that I grew up on the East Coast, and East Coast fishing and those depths. I had a 17' V/tunnel and could do a lot of things back in the day with it in both deep and shallow fishing.
-I guess I jut want the right boat to do it all again, and this will be my last boat (I'm thinking).
Thanks again all,
JB


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

JB you might want to check with Ankona. The wait times vary by model. It wouldn't suprise me if the SUV had a shorter wait than 12 months (although who knows as nutty as the boat market is right now). I would also caution that even with a wait you might still get on the water quicker by buying the production boat. Home builds always seem to take longer than estimated. It sounds like most of the Morejohn designs take 300+ hours to build - unless you are in fact Chris Morejohn. He does everything in 1/4 the time it takes the rest of us humans. 

To answer an earlier question on rigid vs. scored sheets.... the rigid are what most everyone uses. You cut the core into strips for the curved sections of hull. And I think somewhere earlier you mentioned doing a Sabine in core (maybe I read that wrong and am dreaming). I would avoid that - the designers draw their plans spec'd for the material and construction methods they intend. Adapting a design, especially as a first build, can lead to disaster. 

Finally you might want to add Salt Boatworks to your consideration list. They do a boat called the Flats River Skiff 18' that seems like it would kit what you are looking for. Available in a kit and guys that have been doing their builds seem to have only nice things to say. I've never done one of their kits though so I couldn't tell you first hand. I've done a GF16 (boat builder central) from scratch and found their plans easy to understand and the build straight forward. Also did a sit on top kayak kit from CLC boats and it was a joy. Considerably more intricate than the GF16 though but great for learning.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

BadKnotGuy said:


> JB you might want to check with Ankona. The wait times vary by model. It wouldn't suprise me if the SUV had a shorter wait than 12 months (although who knows as nutty as the boat market is right now). I would also caution that even with a wait you might still get on the water quicker by buying the production boat. Home builds always seem to take longer than estimated. It sounds like most of the Morejohn designs take 300+ hours to build - unless you are in fact Chris Morejohn. He does everything in 1/4 the time it takes the rest of us humans.
> 
> To answer an earlier question on rigid vs. scored sheets.... the rigid are what most everyone uses. You cut the core into strips for the curved sections of hull. And I think somewhere earlier you mentioned doing a Sabine in core (maybe I read that wrong and am dreaming). I would avoid that - the designers draw their plans spec'd for the material and construction methods they intend. Adapting a design, especially as a first build, can lead to disaster.
> 
> Finally you might want to add Salt Boatworks to your consideration list. They do a boat called the Flats River Skiff 18' that seems like it would kit what you are looking for. Available in a kit and guys that have been doing their builds seem to have only nice things to say. I've never done one of their kits though so I couldn't tell you first hand. I've done a GF16 (boat builder central) from scratch and found their plans easy to understand and the build straight forward. Also did a sit on top kayak kit from CLC boats and it was a joy. Considerably more intricate than the GF16 though but great for learning.


Thank you, I'll check out Salt Boatworks.
-Ankona's builds are 12 months out.
-I checked last week on the SUV17' and again today when I inquired about the Heron 18 to see if the H18 would be faster, and it's not.
-Yes CM's boats are nice, and a lot of work as I agree with your assessment.
-Thanks for the info on the rigid foam, that helps.
-As for Builders Central, I do have a set of plans I bought before I moved and they are for the Texas Scooter and that would be a nice boat, but things have changed and although I could use their plans, I would like to have a more versatile boat in case I go to the East Coast and want to fish/go off the bay into the Ocean etc.
-The GF16 is a nice boat, glad you have fun with it.
-Appreciate the help and info,
JB

Edit: Added link & HIN Info.








Bay Boat Plans - Flats Boat Plans -Flats River Skiff 18 - Salt Boatworks


These sitch and glue boat plans for a flats boat or bay boat are ideal for a first time boat builder with some carpentry and/or boat building experience.



saltboatworks.com







https://saltboatworks.com/wp-content/uploads/GougeonBook-061205-1.pdf



How do I get a hull ID number (HIN)? How do I register the boat? 

-If you purchase one of our kits we will provide a hull ID number (HIN) and if the boat is 20′ or less a capacity placard.
-If you purchase a set of plans, you will be required to obtain your own HIN from your local boat registering agency (state govement, wildlife office, department to natural resources, etc.)
-Typically, any place that you can purchase a hunting & fishing license can assist you with obtaining a HIN and registering your boat, or at least tell you who to contact. FYI, a boat built from plans will be registered as a homemade boat. A boat built from a kit will be registered as a Salt Boatworks hull and you will not need to apply for a HIN. 
-Information on how and where to place the capacity placard and HIN can be found in this USCG published document in the sections “capacity label” and “hull identification number” http://newboatbuilders.com/docs/backyardboatbuilders.pdf


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ankona is 18months out now on builds.


----------



## Ainthateful (Feb 28, 2021)

Rollbar said:


> *Who said I’m going to sell it? Please quote that on the thread.
> -I need something to get on the water and for me to have fun for a while.
> -What’s so hard to understand about that.
> -People have been building boats out of plywood for a very lone time before they knew about okoume or.
> ...


 Dude just build it how you were planning to.. some Cubans almost made it over here in a boat made out of rebar and packing foam ...look up mark vickers he has built a few of Jeff’s plans using box store lumber and supplies and it works just fine.


----------



## fs18 (Dec 27, 2010)

yes... I know this post is a bit old but... wood boats aren't all that bad. 

Yep... I have built 5 of Jeff Spira's boats using A/C plywood. The resins in the plywood are exterior. From ARAUCO’s website. "Composed cores using exterior phenolic (PF) resin". There are less ply's than marine plywood and not guaranteed to be without voids. (As a FYI some marine plywoods are not rot resistant.) But you can go thought the stack and eliminate most bad panels. Why build a plywood on frame boat that is glassed on the outside? Easy for me... I can have a 16' to 19' boat hull ready for rigging for under $2500. And I like building them so it is hobby time. Are there drawbacks? Yes. Are there advantages. Yes. When a big gator takes a bite out of your spray rail you just paint over it. Or your buddy decides he is going to do you a favor and drive your boat up on the trailer and misses the rolled bunk and gouges it on the side hardware. Easy patch and a month of him having to buy the beer. As for designs that's your job to figure out what you want. I have built many boats. The Jubilee from Jeff Spira was a design I ask him to draw after I built The FS18(for my brother and fished out of it) and thought it would be better for me if I made changes to suit my needs. 

The Sabine would make a good stable fishing boat. It is not going to ride like a pointy front skiff. It's just not. But i am willing to betting it will be more stable to fish out of. It has the same bottom width as my Albion. That boat sits in 4" at rest. With a 40hp you will be at about 25-6mph WOT with 2 guys and gear. Maybe a bit more because of less wind resistance but not much. If you take the motor down to a good sound she cruises at 22mph. 

Thanks
Mark Vickers


----------

